# JBL HTI-8 In Wall Speakers



## fblittle (Jun 18, 2008)

I am new here, and am trying to build a new 7.1 HT system. I just bought a set of 6, JBL, HTI-8 in wall speakers and got a good deal on them, and another set of similar off brand speakers for the rear set. Has anyone heard these HTI-8's in a HT setup? I would be curious to hear about them. I have had a good experience with JBL speakers before so I thought that they should be quality and sound good. I also just bought a Yamaha RX-V661 Reciever to drive them. I plan to use one of the JBLs for the center, which means that I will have a spare.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't seen any reviews on the HTI-8's but on the NexTag site they are rated 4 out of 5 stars from 13 users.

http://www.nextag.com/JBL-HTI8-In-Wall-3328333/prices-html?nxtg=fe880a240538-90A20A0C4B141C2C


----------



## fblittle (Jun 18, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> I haven't seen any reviews on the HTI-8's but on the NexTag site they are rated 4 out of 5 stars from 13 users.
> 
> http://www.nextag.com/JBL-HTI8-In-Wall-3328333/prices-html?nxtg=fe880a240538-90A20A0C4B141C2C


Thanks Mike P. I got a real good deal on my JBLs I paid less than $100.00 per pair, one set I paid less than $75 per pair, on e-bay from Harmon International. http://myworld.ebay.com/harmanaudio/ 

They should sound great, I was wondering if anyone had any first hand knowledge of how sound.


----------

